

How to start with AI and machine learning? - mrcabada

I&#x27;ve been coding for more than 14 years, but I haven&#x27;t figures out how to really code AI, I&#x27;ve learned to code all my lufe on my own, I have made some basic AI but it&#x27;s really complex full of recursuve functions, lots of ifs and complex ways of analyzing natural language, all done &quot;handmade&quot;. I bet I&#x27;m doing it wrong, I&#x27;m doing it the way I can. How can I really start with this?
======
RNeff
There are MOOCs on Machine Learning and AI at both coursera.org and edx.org.
Stanford CS224N, Natural Language Processing, will be on the web, not a MOOC.
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/](http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs224n/)

